# STICKY: COMMENTS TOWARDS MEMBERS' RIDES



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

For those making comments towards other members' pictures, *PLEASE* do your best to make them encouraging... not discouraging. If you have a personal distaste in a member's particular choice in performance product, body kit, wing, wheel, console trim, whatever... try and keep it for private messages (PMs) or email.

THX,


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

As a mod my self.. This should should go for all sections as well. If you are compelled to post that you dont like something, Dont say you/that suck/s. More along the lines of "Thats not the way I would do it" or " I am not a big fan of XXX"
Good call sentra94xe.


----------

